# Alternatives to logs sheets?



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

I currently use a log sheet for my plow route. It works, but I hate stopping, turning the light on and filling in the sheet 60 times. Just wondering if anybody uses anything different that is a little more efficient. Phone apps, gps, etc?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Green Feet;1182772 said:


> I currently use a log sheet for my plow route. It works, but I hate stopping, turning the light on and filling in the sheet 60 times. Just wondering if anybody uses anything different that is a little more efficient. Phone apps, gps, etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


We're working on going paperless. I built a web app that the guys use on their phone to punch in and out and log service times for each property as they go. Doesn't save any time versus a traditional log sheet on the front end, but is a huge time save on the back end.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Touch Button Voice Recorder.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just have a note pad and mark times down rough and when your done fill in the permanent copy. If you have log sheets made up where you just circle things and fill in the time and date it's alot faster then the electronic way.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1182878 said:


> Just have a note pad and mark times down rough and when your done fill in the permanent copy. If you have log sheets made up where you just circle things and fill in the time and date it's alot faster then the electronic way.


We do it the same way, everyone hsa a nick name for sites, time-in/time-out once we are done all gets transfered on a proper sheet.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

i use a laptop. IMO it takes just as long as writing, but the difference is at the end... I don't have to calculate anything. spreadsheet does it.


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

If you want something that helps you report your work as it happens, dramatically collapses the time between end of the event and sending invoices out, and going practically paperless, CrewTracker Software can do that for you.

The only piece of paper is the route sheet, other than that all you need is any type of cell phone. You just talk into the cell phone so there's no paper and pen. It will record all your data and you can see reports about properties, crews, and invoicing (like how much money you have made so far on a certain property or an entire storm) in real time. Because you record all of your data during the storm, you don't have to collect sheets from everyone and guess on bad handwriting. Once the storm is done, your invoices are ready to go out.

If you want to view all of these reports in real time, you just need a device that has internet access.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I know of a guy that is using I-Pads.......data is entered and automatically transferred when the truck encounters a WI-FI network......


----------



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys. I am trying to look at anyways I can to be more efficient. I currently use a log sheet and track mileage, fuel, time and comments. I then put the info into my spreadsheet once the event is over.


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

dmontgomery;1183421 said:


> I know of a guy that is using I-Pads.......data is entered and automatically transferred when the truck encounters a WI-FI network......


That is a really neat idea. Do you know what apps they are using to do this?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I use a form that i made on my ipad. Nice quick and permanent copies. Takes about 30 secs to fill out each one.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

lawnangel1;1183456 said:


> That is a really neat idea. Do you know what apps they are using to do this?


I can find out.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

maelawncare;1183600 said:


> I use a form that i made on my ipad. Nice quick and permanent copies. Takes about 30 secs to fill out each one.


I like that and it works on my laptop as well......duh I guess


----------



## Dig-it Landscap (Aug 29, 2004)

I spent about 3 days setting up the Nediso app in my iPad, iPhone, iTouch, etc. I wanted to use this to log everything this year. I will say it is a great app and good program. It also integrates nicely to QB. The customer support is great also. The negative: There are some glitches with the system. After 2-3 storms I decided to go back to log sheets after some times, and other data were deleted several times. All in all It is a great tool and with the dedication I saw from the CEO and tech support from the company I believe the bugs will be worked out soon. I will definitely be giving it another try next season.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

maelawncare;1183600 said:


> I use a form that i made on my ipad. Nice quick and permanent copies. Takes about 30 secs to fill out each one.


What program do you use to fill that out? I have an iPad


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Dig-it Landscap;1189361 said:


> I spent about 3 days setting up the Nediso app in my iPad, iPhone, iTouch, etc. I wanted to use this to log everything this year. I will say it is a great app and good program. It also integrates nicely to QB. The customer support is great also. The negative: There are some glitches with the system. After 2-3 storms I decided to go back to log sheets after some times, and other data were deleted several times. All in all It is a great tool and with the dedication I saw from the CEO and tech support from the company I believe the bugs will be worked out soon. I will definitely be giving it another try next season.


I tried it last year. It looked great. But its waaay to expensive for what it does, and you have to sign a contract.



elite1msmith;1189800 said:


> What program do you use to fill that out? I have an iPad


PDF Expert. Currently th eonly one that works with pdf forms.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap (Aug 29, 2004)

They have it now so you don't have to sign a contract. It cost $49.xx a month and you can use it for 3-4 winter months then they will suspend your account and keep all your info for the next season and you re-activate it by just paying the monthly fee.


----------



## Quality Lawn (Jan 31, 2007)

dmontgomery;1183421 said:


> I know of a guy that is using I-Pads.......data is entered and automatically transferred when the truck encounters a WI-FI network......


Did you ever find out what app he is using for this?


----------

